# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Geografie >  Wat Saman Rattanaram

## schiene

Unweit von Bangkok befindet sich der Wat Saman Rattanaram.
???????????????????? - ????????????????
Die Schwester meiner Frau zeigt ihn uns auf der Rückfahrt von Prakhon Chai nach Bangkok.
Der Wat besteht aus 3 Teilen,einem thail.buddhistischen,einem hinduistischen und einem chinesischen.
Dazu gibt es unzählige Verkaufsläden und einer sehr grossen Verkaufshalle für Bäume,Ochideen und vielen anderen Pflanzen.
Die ganze Anlage erinnerte mich eher an einen Vergnügungspark als ein einen Wat.Wer die Anlage mal besuchen möchte sollte dies an einem Wochentag tun da 
es über das Wochenende hier sehr überlaufen ist.

Der thail.buddhistische Teil
Diese Mönsche aus Wachs sahen sehr lebensecht aus...








wird fortgesetzt....

----------


## schiene

Der hinduistische Teil der Anlage

----------


## pit

Ich war mit der Familie im letzten Jahr mal dort. Sind etwa 2 Autostunden von Bangkok. Ist sehr beeindruckend und interessant genau, weil er eben nicht 100% Thai Buddhistisch ist.

 ::

----------


## schiene

der chinesische Teil der Anlage















wird fortgesetzt....

----------


## schiene

Noch ein paar Bilder der Anlage

----------

